# feeding



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

I have 3 new 2 inch red bellies, so i deided to buy a small feeder fish(neon) and they wont eat them. They only want the shrimp i have been giving them. Whats the deal?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

it's normal. i have swimming a feeder in my tank for 8 weeks now, í think he's a wannabee RBP. he's smimming arround with the pact and when i trow food in the tank he always takes the first bite (he think he do, he has no teeth







)

but they eat fish because they eat:

1 feeder









3 RBP


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If your reds are well-fed, they most likely won't chase any tank mates: why should they?
Maybe they haven't had the change to chase feeders yet: in that case, they'll have to learn how to catch them, and it may take a while before instinct takes over...

But don't get attached to your neons: they will all kick the bucket sooner or later.


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

try a slightly bigger feeder like a guppy or small goldfish maybe its cos neons are small "just a snack" lol


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

Mine are doing the same thing. I have had 3 feeders in the tank for a over a week, even my 8" isn't eating them which is wierd. It could have something to do with adding two 2"rbp's. Anyways it looks like the little ones are only eating the fins of the feeders. I toss in a shrimp everyday and am going to p/u some worms for them too. They will soon figure out how feeders taste, it just takes time.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine would only take out the feeders (neons) if the light was off and i was out of the room. Weird...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

you should be happy the neons are still there. Eventually they will start to disappear


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding and nutrition*


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey, why do you use neons and not rubys? It's so exspensive. The 2 inchers don't need bigger feedrs.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

they'll eventually eat it


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

Day 4 and the neons are still there. Along with a goldfish from my other tank. Man they love that shrimp. Now the goldfish is part of the pack. No fear in my tank I gues.lol







This is my first time with rbp's thanks for the advice people, anymore would be great as well.


----------

